# Freshwater sump



## rush07 (Dec 23, 2018)

Over the years, I have had several freshwater and saltwater tanks. The last tank I had up and running was a 29 gallon freshwater tetra tank, but had to make a move and break it down. I just set that tank up in my daughters room as a Platy tanks and now would like to set up a tank for myself. My current travel schedule would make it difficult to give a saltwater tank the time it needs, so I am going to go with Fresh. 

I have a 92 gallon corner and a 65 gallon in the garage. Both are drilled reef ready tanks. I don't have a great spot for the corner tank, so I am thinking about setting up the 65. I would only need a new light fixture and return pump. I have everything else I would need. 

I have never had a freshwater setup with a sump. I cannot think of any reason why this would be an issue. Plenty of space for mechanical and biological filtration, keep the heater out of the display tank, and it would make for very easy water changes. 

Anyone currently running a freshwater sump? Is there anything I am missing and should be aware of before going down this road? I appreciate any shared experiences with this type of setup.

It would likely be a tetra tank with a few smaller sized plecos. That could change tomorrow, but that is what I am thinking of now.


----------



## plandy (Dec 9, 2018)

rush07 said:


> Anyone currently running a freshwater sump? Is there anything I am missing and should be aware of before going down this road? I appreciate any shared experiences with this type of setup.
> 
> It would likely be a tetra tank with a few smaller sized plecos. That could change tomorrow, but that is what I am thinking of now.


As far as I can tell you're all set to run with freshwater. My advice is to pay special attention to the overflow feeding the sump. It can swallow up a lot of small fishes like tetras unless you cover it up with fine mesh or coarse layer of sponge.


----------

